# Confused on deciding Wireless Keyboard Mouse Combo



## Soundararajan (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I recently bought a LG 32" IPS Monitor and it has become difficult to use Wired KB and Mouse that are very near to the monitor. So decided to buy a good Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo. 
But I have difficulty in fixing on a model. I'm going to use it for normal Computing and Surfing, for sure not going to use it for Gaming.

I thought to go for low end models from Zebronics (Rs.899 in Amazon) and iBall that are priced under 1K, as I don't want to suffer with issues after spending 2-3K. 
But would it be a good spend if I go for some decent Logitech models with some Hot key options? Please advise.

Combos I have got my eyes on are as below.

Zebronics Companion 6    -  Rs.899
Dell KM117    -  Rs. 1300
Logitech MK220    -  Rs. 1370
Logitech MK270R    -  Rs. 1800
Logitech MK345    -  Rs. 2250

Above prices are from *Amazon.in*. Out of Logitech models, I like MK345 better but that alone has 1 Year warranty but the rest are having 3 Years warranty. Please help me decide on the best choice.


----------



## Sarvesh (Jun 7, 2017)

I would suggest you to go for Logitech (with 3 years warranty). Logitech is the best option and battery performance is also good. Look for three years warranty as over time if any issue (normally mouse click switch) occurs due to heavy usage you can get a simple replacement as they have good service backup in India.


----------



## Soundararajan (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks Sarvesh.

Just ordered Logitech MK270R (3 Year Warranty) in a Lightening Deal in Amazon for Rs. 1600.
Only disadvantage is that this product doesn't have Unifying feature, but I can live without that.


----------



## Sarvesh (Jun 8, 2017)

Soundararajan said:


> Only disadvantage is that this product doesn't have Unifying feature, but I can live without that.


What do you mean by "unifying feature"?
Actually it uses a single / unified Nano receiver (USB). The mouse battery lasts for approx. 12 months & has a on/off switch too.
If you loose your nano receiver, you can configure this with the new nano unified receiver (_it will not work directly but you have to download a software utility from logitech to pair the keyboard & mouse with the new nano receiver_).


----------



## Soundararajan (Jun 10, 2017)

There was no mention of 'Unified Ready' or no Unifying symbol on either of keyboard and mouse.
So it won't be possible to re-configure this combo with new receiver.
Correct me if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## Sarvesh (Jun 10, 2017)

Soundararajan said:


> There was no mention of 'Unified Ready' or no Unifying symbol on either of keyboard and mouse.
> So it won't be possible to re-configure this combo with new receiver.
> Correct me if my understanding is wrong.


I bought *Logitech Wireless Mouse M215* in 2010 which had a *Nano Receiver model M/N:C-U0007* - Got it replaced by Service Center in 2013 with *Logitech Wireless Mouse M185* which has a *Nano Receiver model M/N:C-U0007*.

Not aware whether *M215* had a *Unifying Logo* or not but *M185* has a *Orange Unifying Logo* under the mouse beside the model number so it means that it can be used with *Unifying Receiver* if required. Whereas the *Nano Receiver* does not have that *Orange Unifying Logo* despite the model number *M/N:C-U0007* being is same as the model of *Unifying Receiver*.

Your *Logitech MK270R* has *Unifying Keyboard* & *Unifying Mouse* (_Check the label under the product_) but now it is shipped with *Nano Receiver* instead of *Unifying Receiver* so it can be used with a *Unifying Receiver* if required.

Your query answered officially by Logitech at what's the difference between mk270 and mk270r wireless combos?

Please note that Logitech offers two software viz. one for pairing mouse & keyboard with unifying receiver and one for pairing with non-unifying receiver - so basically they can be configured with either receiver. Links below can put some light.

How To: Connect Logitech Non-Unifying Mouse/Keyboard K260/M210 to Nano Unifying Receiver – Windows/MAC/Linux – Kiteplans` Blog

Pair and unpair Logitech wireless devices (mouse/keyboard) | [ G ] Celestial Force


----------



## Soundararajan (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay.

So, even if I lose the receiver or either one of the combos stop working, I could get a new receiver or new keyboard/mouse and pair it with the existing product.
That's good to know.

Thanks Sarvesh.


----------



## ezio16 (Aug 12, 2017)

Not sure that it works.

Had a Nano receiver from M185 mouse. That mouse stopped working long back. I have a Logitech mk270r Combo.
Tried to pair mk270 set with the Nano receiver from M185, but the pairing kept on failing. Tried with both Unifying and non-unifying software from Logitech.
So I hope either you need a Unifying receiver or a unifying ready device.


----------



## Sarvesh (Aug 12, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> Not sure that it works.
> 
> Had a Nano receiver from M185 mouse. That mouse stopped working long back. I have a Logitech mk270r Combo.
> Tried to pair mk270 set with the Nano receiver from M185, but the pairing kept on failing. Tried with both Unifying and non-unifying software from Logitech.
> So I hope either you need a Unifying receiver or a unifying ready device.


May be your M185 mouse stopped working because of faulty Nano Receiver, so it is not getting configured with your combo also.
Try configuring your mouse (M185) with some other Nano receiver and it may start working again.


----------

